# Primmsylvania 2014



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the link to my new video for 2014.
The weather once again played havoc for me, but I did get new never before seen stuff out and I was there all night until it was only me and an Alley Cat on my entire street. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, your big evil pumpkin creature had a bunch of cute little baby evil pumpkin creatures at his feet

Looks as if the rain didn't stop the kids from showing up, and your display also was honored by more than one slowing down of traffic in front of the house.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to Spook up a yard and your giant Pumpkin monster was total Rad!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Like it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that is one ginormous pumpkin king! It's so cool how you get everyone in on the building. Nice job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work! :jol:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Nicely done, Kurtis. Hope the audio for the Pumpkin King worked out alright! It looked like it was as cold there as it was here!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------

